# Review: Jaeger (version 1.2) by Audio Imperia



## bfreepro

This is another big one. I held off on reviewing this library for months as I was awaiting the 1.2 update. This gave me a ton of time to really dig in and explore all it has to offer. Here is my honest and in-depth review and critique of Audio Imperia's flagship library, Jaeger.


*The Verdict - 8.75/10*

https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2019/1/23/review-jaeger-by-audio-imperia


----------



## bfreepro

If anyone is interested in a quick video where I point out some of my highlights AND critiques of Jaeger, and showcase some of the new 1.2 updates, let me know!


----------



## Digivolt

bfreepro said:


> If anyone is interested in a quick video where I point out some of my highlights AND critiques of Jaeger, and showcase some of the new 1.2 updates, let me know!



It probably wouldn't be a quick video, but what I'd really love is an actual like for like comparison of the various libraries competing with each other out of the box

Daniel James touched on it slightly with just a violin shoot out but I'd love to see the full range



Whilst reviews are helpful for compiling a shortlist of potentials, it's ultimately how sonically pleasing the individual sounds are and nothing beats a straight up comparison to let one choose what sounds best to them


----------



## bfreepro

Digivolt said:


> It probably wouldn't be a quick video, but what I'd really love is an actual like for like comparison of the various libraries competing with each other out of the box
> 
> Daniel James touched on it slightly with just a violin shoot out but I'd love to see the full range
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst reviews are helpful for compiling a shortlist of potentials, it's ultimately how sonically pleasing the individual sounds are and nothing beats a straight up comparison to let one choose what sounds best to them



Definitely familiar with his string shootout vid. Stay tuned!


----------



## bfreepro

More to come


----------



## Digivolt

bfreepro said:


> More to come



Close call between Jaegar, Albion One and Berlin but I think personally Jaegar is still my fave

Although Jaegar doesn't seem as balanced as Berlin, the low end is a little wimpy but I just love the sound of the mid to high, while Albion One seems to go the opposite direction being too bass heavy, the other libs in the first round sounded too artificial (not that I'm any expert when it comes to stringed instruments)

Thanks for the shoot out and looking forward to the next round


----------



## Akarin

I completely agree with your well balanced review that contrasts with so many 10/10 reviews out there. Personally, I'd be a bit harder on the brass which is a letdown compared to other packages that don't even boast "epic" (CSB, for example). For my use case, Jaeger is a nice little layering library with an amazing vocal patch, if not the best.


----------



## bfreepro

For context: All the string parts were identical in terms of dynamics, all played at the highest dynamic range. Where applicable, I used NV longs. Should have mentioned that.

I love Albion One for low string shorts, so thunderous. I never thought I'd say this but Albion is a bit too wet for my tastes these days, for the longest time they were my favorite short strings by far. Worth noting I had to turn them up +5.0db and they still aren't as loud as any of the others lol. 

Century Strings sound best when played at low dynamics, they have a really up close and classical sound, but when played loud like this they are too loose and brash. This is a library I frequently use for the arcs and legato, they have such a smaller and more up close sound. Much more detail, for better and for worse (they can be a bit scratchy) 

Jaeger and Berlin Inspire are what I commonly use for layering since I can load a full ensemble and keyswitch beween articulations on the fly. All my ostinatos now start with Jaeger as a base layer, no matter what.

Afflatus sounds very natural to me and has such a varied sound with so many ensemble sizes and themes, so when doing really in depth string writing, it's usually what I open first.

Worth noting: Angel Strings shorts are surprisingly good. This is a library focused on FX and risers and what not. The fact they can even compete here with a standard articulation that isn't even the libraries focus, is pretty impressive, and in this context they even sound better than Century Strings which is a full fledged and expensive string library. When they play in this video, you can hear the first note or two is not the correct (short) articulation, they play long for a split second before switching to short. This is either because I didn't have any breathing room between each section or maybe a tiny bug on their part (I had the keyswitches press at the same spots in all the patterns). So it may sound like they are a bit sloppy. I'm not as big a fan of the long articulations in this library, it doesn't hold up well in the celli and basses. But shorts are impressive and tight.


----------

